# Generac 8KW new 0J307REN1 not sta



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

My model 0055010 as a engine EV GH410 HSB it’s from 1998 
I bought a replacement engine 0G307REN1 but it doesn’t start. The interior regulator is putting out fuel. The fuel solenoid is getting power. When I spray starting fluid in the box it will start. But it won’t stay running. So my question is everyone believes it’s the wrong engine is there anyone here they can verify that


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what fuel are you on?


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> what fuel are you on?


Propane


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

did you purge the air out of the fuel system?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would suspect the diaphragm in the demand regulator.
or a vacuum leak in the intake gaskets...
a gauge will test this.
a low "signal" or low vacuum will not let the demand regulator fuel properly.

if you have a manual prime button see if it will fire when you bump the prime button.

if the demand regulator is over 8-10 years old 
rebuild it 
as the diaphragm can get old and stiff with age and is less sensitive.
or just replace it. 
most are under $100.00 usd for new.


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> did you purge the air out of the fuel system?


I don’t know how you would do that. The engine is not sucking in the fuel


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

The propane is pressurized…


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

take some pictures for us of the demand regulator
it should be right before the carb assy.
there should be a prime button on it.


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> i would suspect the diaphragm in the demand regulator.
> or a vacuum leak in the intake gaskets...
> a gauge will test this.
> a low "signal" or low vacuum will not let the demand regulator fuel properly.
> ...


It’s a brand new demand regulator


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> The propane is pressurized…


The propane is not pressurized there’s a water column of 12 it’s supposedly get sucked in by the engine. But for some reason this new engine is not sucking


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> take some pictures for us of the demand regulator
> it should be right before the carb assy.
> there should be a prime button on it.


I never heard of a demand regulator I’m not sure what you’re referring to


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> i would suspect the diaphragm in the demand regulator.
> or a vacuum leak in the intake gaskets...
> a gauge will test this.
> a low "signal" or low vacuum will not let the demand regulator fuel properly.
> ...


Thought I will reply to this the inside regulator is brand-new and it’s been tested if fuel comes out of both ports


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

@Netgurutoo Do you have any photos showing how the propane gets from the supply to the generator?


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> what fuel are you on?


Propane


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> i would suspect the diaphragm in the demand regulator.
> or a vacuum leak in the intake gaskets...
> a gauge will test this.
> a low "signal" or low vacuum will not let the demand regulator fuel properly.
> ...


The demand regulator is brand new


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> @Netgurutoo Do you have any photos showing how the propane gets from the supply to the generator?


That’s the pictures I have


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

It cant be getting either any or enough propane to run as it runs on starting fluid.
Try this, spray starting fluid, and have a propane torch opened up to release propane inside the carb entrance. See if it keeps running.
I suspect something wrong with the propane fuel delivery, does it really have propane in the tank?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> The propane is pressurized…


yes, but the engine sucking power, air flow, is what controls the diaphragm of the propane regulator which regulates the amount of propane fuel into the engine. Could be that feedback loop is defective.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

I seem to recall a primer button on those propane systems. Hold it down to flow propane as in purging out the air in the system.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

was that a spring loaded button in the center of the silver part with the shut down sol on top?
that is the prime button.

also check the fuel screens for trash in them.
new systems can have build trash in them starving the fuel system.


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

sdowney717 said:


> It cant be getting either any or enough propane to run as it runs on starting fluid.
> Try this, spray starting fluid, and have a propane torch opened up to release propane inside the carb entrance. See if it keeps running.
> I suspect something wrong with the propane fuel delivery, does it really have propane in the tank?


Yes just propane I made sure. Fuel is not getting sucked in


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

sdowney717 said:


> I seem to recall a primer button on those propane systems. Hold it down to flow propane as in purging out the air in the system.


There is no primer button


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

What's going on with the open intake fitting?


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> was that a spring loaded button in the center of the silver part with the shut down sol on top?
> that is the prime button.
> 
> also check the fuel screens for trash in them.
> new systems can have build trash in them starving the fuel system.


No there is no primer button


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

zz28zz said:


> What's going on with the open intake fitting?


I have no idea but when I plug that hole it does nothing it still doesn’t start


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

zz28zz said:


> What's going on with the open intake fitting?


I'm pretty sure that's where fuel should come in, right?

Where did the red hose from the demand regulator went?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Is that a primer button?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Why is a port plug missing from OUT2?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Who makes the propane injector diaphragm, any names and numbers on that thing?


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

zz28zz said:


> What's going on with the open intake fitting?


The right there is a major problem, the system is not setup properly. If that is the air inlet to engine, it is not going to work.


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> was that a spring loaded button in the center of the silver part with the shut down sol on top?
> that is the prime button.
> 
> also check the fuel screens for trash in them.
> new systems can have build trash in them starving the fuel system.


I don’t understand why I don’t see any of my replies. But I have already said there is no prime button


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

sdowney717 said:


> The right there is a major problem, the system is not setup properly. If that is the air inlet to engine, it is not going to work.
> View attachment 11068


I have no idea what that air inlet is for or if it needs to be hooked up somehow. But there is no other hole to plug a hose into this is the only one. I plugged it up and it still doesn’t work.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Where did the red hose from the regulator ended up going?


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> The propane is pressurized…


I don’t know if you’re arguing with me or watt but the fuel is not pressurized it just gets pushed out of the regulator like every other fuel system


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> Where did the red hose from the regulator ended up going?


I don’t know what you’re talking about. What’s a regulator? There is no red hose in there never was.


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> was that a spring loaded button in the center of the silver part with the shut down sol on top?
> that is the prime button.
> 
> also check the fuel screens for trash in them.
> new systems can have build trash in them starving the fuel system.


Why does everyone keep talking about a prime button. There is no prime button. It’s not a gasoline engine it’s a propane engine


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Netgurutoo said:


> I don’t know what you’re talking about. What’s a regulator? There is no red hose in there never was.


This is the regulator. And the red hose should go to the engine, I imagine, through the nozzle by the intake manifold. Where did it go on your generator?


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

sdowney717 said:


> yes, but the engine sucking power, air flow, is what controls the diaphragm of the propane regulator which regulates the amount of propane fuel into the engine. Could be that feedback loop is defective.


I think the fuel cell annoyed controls the diaphragm. When I crank the engine over the test poor reads 12 on the water column


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Netgurutoo said:


> Why does everyone keep talking about a prime button. There is no prime button. It’s not a gasoline engine it’s a propane engine


Because some propane/NG regulators do have a prime/purge button. And based on your picture, it does look like a button.


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> This is the regulator. And the red hose should go to the engine, I imagine, through the nozzle by the intake manifold. Where did it go on your generator?
> View attachment 11069


It’s hooked into the air box


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> was that a spring loaded button in the center of the silver part with the shut down sol on top?
> that is the prime button.
> 
> also check the fuel screens for trash in them.
> new systems can have build trash in them starving the fuel system.


I have no idea what you’re talking about the reason new screen it’s not fuel its gas. There is no load button


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> was that a spring loaded button in the center of the silver part with the shut down sol on top?
> that is the prime button.
> 
> also check the fuel screens for trash in them.
> new systems can have build trash in them starving the fuel system.


I don’t know what you’re talking about there is no spring loaded button anywhere. I’ve had this generator for over 10 years. I would know if there was a button anywhere in there is no buttons. There are new screens it’s not liquid fuel its gas


----------



## Netgurutoo (11 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> @Netgurutoo Do you have any photos showing how the propane gets from the supply to the generator?


The hose from the regular hooked up to the airbox that’s how it gets in. Apparently it’s supposed to get sucked in but nothing is sucking


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Netgurutoo said:


> It’s hooked into the air box


Is that OE configuration? There should be a hose there.... probably for fuel to get in.

And Fuel = gasoline = propane/LP = NG

Sample picture from a different unit.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Understand that the demand regulator needs a strong vacuum pulse from the engine so it will open up and supply fuel/propane to the engine. That's the whole purpose of the demand regulator.... the more vacuum it receives, the more fuel it feeds and vice versa.

Ie. When the demand regulator senses demand from the engine, it gives it gas. Hence the name.

Putting the hose in the air box won't give it nearly enough vacuum to open its valve.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Netgurutoo said:


> It’s hooked into the air box


How do you know there is not a prime button?
It looks in the picture I posted it is a primer button.

Button button , whose got the buttons


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> Understand that the demand regulator needs a strong vacuum pulse from the engine so it will open up and supply fuel/propane to the engine. That's the whole purpose of the demand regulator.... the more vacuum it receives, the more fuel it feeds and vice versa.
> 
> Ie. When the demand regulator senses demand from the engine, it gives it gas. Hence the name.
> 
> Putting the hose in the air box won't give it nearly enough vacuum to open its valve.


He does not have the system setup correctly, so it will never work.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

sdowney717 said:


> How do you know there is not a prime button?
> It looks in the picture I posted it is a primer button.
> 
> Button button , whose got the buttons


To be fair, I don't think standby generators have a prime/purge button, do they?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> To be fair, I don't think standby generators have a prime/purge button, do they?


it all depends on the demand regulator / and the LP/NG system design.
the good name branded units have a primer or a sol that does the primer with a timer.


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> I'm pretty sure that's where fuel should come in, right?
> 
> Where did the red hose from the demand regulator went?


I would think the red hose coming from Outlet-1 would connect to that open intake fitting as opposed to the airbox.
Suspect Outlet-2 on the demand regulator should be plugged as prev mentioned.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

zz28zz said:


> I would think the red hose coming from Outlet-1 would connect to that open intake fitting as opposed to the airbox.
> Suspect Outlet-2 on the demand regulator should be plugged as prev mentioned.


There's a part number with the description "One-sided". P/N is 0G7622*B *(the 'B' denotes one-sided). If that is what the OP has, I think the port is already disabled internally and no cap is necessary.









Generac Assembly Regulator 8KW One Sided Part# 0G7622B


Generac Assembly Regulator 8KW One Sided Part# 0G7622B




genpartsupply.com












Generac Assy Regulator 8Kw- One Sided 0G7622B


Generac Assy Regulator 8Kw- One Sided 0G7622B




www.gensysparts.com





This is the only picture of a 0G7622*B *I can find with the top slightly visible. Notice that Out1 (far-side) included a barbed fitting but Out2 does not have neither a fitting or a cover.


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

OrlyP-- Good catch!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so it is not drilled and tapped?
or does it have a block plate internal?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i did find this
Generac 0G7622B Fuel Regulator
it has a barbed in the one hole


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so it is not drilled and tapped?
> or does it have a block plate internal?


See my post above.

It seems to be tapped, but I guess that's just a remnant of using the same mold to make them. I don't know how they disabled the second output but I trust the description "one-sided" enough to assume it's blanked somehow.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

this version has an auto prime built in
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/8AEAAOSwKtVefRfW/s-l640.jpg


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea hard to tell what he has unless we have a guy on site..


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I wonder who installed it for him. I mean, putting the fuel feed hose inside the air box?

It should be connected to the inlet next to the cylinder head intake side.

The way it is setup now, it will never run.


----------

